# Phones in Italy



## DanettaK (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi there! We are moving to Italy next year from the US and wondering if we can take our iPhones from here and just switch phone companies? Or is there a reason to buy new phones once we arrive? We have used our iPhones when traveling for years but they were always through our US phone service provider. Thanks!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

If it is unlocked I can't see why not.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Just check the frequencies. EU has more or less standard frequencies. The US companies are much less standard. If you bought the phone from a phone company in theory it might not support all the EU frequencies. If you bought it directly from Apple it's likely a world phone with full range of frequencies.


----------

